# Sublimation on ripstop nylon



## srabadan (Sep 17, 2008)

I am learning about Kite and sailmaking. I have a screen printing background but the fabrics used for sails and kites don't lend themselves to screen printing inks. It would also be better to retain some of the translucency of the fabric. 

I know some nylons can be sublimated and I am wondering if anyone has tried it with Ripstop.

If it is possible what would I look for as I hunt down someone local who can do this? I work in NY in the garment center.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

It is possible to sublimate Nylon ripstop - we've done it. Not sure if there will be any difference in products by different suppliers - always a good idea to test a swatch of the fabric before you buy a large quantity of it. We have pre-srunk the fabric before printing to avoid ghosting. The fabric is very thin, so the print will bleed through - whoever will be printing it for you should be careful and protect felt on their plattens or roll press.


----------

